

What Darwin Screwed Up About Evolution - dnetesn
http://www.wired.com/2014/12/fantastically-wrong-thing-evolution-darwin-really-screwed/

======
duckingtest
>Lamarckism is dead

Lamarckism is more alive than ever before, it's just called epigenetics now.
Portia spiders can even transfer hunting behaviors to their progeny (although
it's unclear how that happens).

------
IndianAstronaut
Many major scientists often have hypotheses or ideas that are shown to be
wrong once new evidence and ideas come about. Newton thought that a god was
needed to hold the planets in orbit.

